# Recommendation for a reputable breeder who might have a chocolate pup in 2017/18/19?



## smemft (Feb 22, 2017)

Could anyone kindly recommend a reputable breeder (one who health tests and is not a puppy mill) who might have a sire or dam with the chocolate gene? A breeder who might possibly have a litter with a chocolate puppy sometime in 2017, 2018, or 2019? 

It has been so difficult for me to try to navigate the process of finding a breeder by myself (being a Hav layperson) and attempting to distinguish reputable breeders from others. I have contacted many breeders on the Havanese Club of America and scoured the internet to find breeders listed on smaller, local Hav club websites on the West Coast (and for some other areas also). Time and time again, I discover issues that have been discussed on this forum as uncharacteristic of a reputable breeder. 

I have spent large amounts of time reading through this forum and other websites on what to ask and look for in a breeder. A recommendation from someone who has had a positive experience or who knows or is a reputable breeder who might have chocolate pups currently or in the future would be invaluable. I would deeply appreciate your help. Please feel free to private message me if you would prefer. 

My husband and I are able to provide a loving home to a Hav baby. Our children are grown and we do not currently have any other pets. I am taking a year (or longer) off of work and then will be returning on a part-time basis (2-3 days per week) and my husband's schedule is extremely flexible. We will have abundant time to dedicate to loving and training. 

Any information you would be willing to offer would be greatly appreciated. 

:grouphug:


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

I purchased my sweet Bodie from Colonial Havanese in Virginia. Debbie is an amazing breeder and I had a wonderful experience with her. She would send weekly pictures of Bodie's mom during her pregnancy and also shared the ultrasound picture. When the puppies were born, she sent pics and videos all the time and also kept me updated on his weight and vet visits. When Bodie was 5 weeks, I drove 2 1/2 hrs to spend the day with him and was able to meet his mom and dad and see the environment the puppies were in. I can't say enough about Debbie and Colonial Havanese. There is another woman on this forum who has one of her chocolate puppies. We both keep in touch with Debbie. I know Debbie will not ship her puppies, but she has flown with puppies in her lap to Texas and other states. You can check out her Facebook page. Just search Colonial Havanese. Good luck in your search!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm going to PM you with a couple things to avoid and a recommendation or two in just a bit here


----------



## smemft (Feb 22, 2017)

*Grateful...*



JulieB said:


> I purchased my sweet Bodie from Colonial Havanese in Virginia. Debbie is an amazing breeder and I had a wonderful experience with her. She would send weekly pictures of Bodie's mom during her pregnancy and also shared the ultrasound picture. When the puppies were born, she sent pics and videos all the time and also kept me updated on his weight and vet visits. When Bodie was 5 weeks, I drove 2 1/2 hrs to spend the day with him and was able to meet his mom and dad and see the environment the puppies were in. I can't say enough about Debbie and Colonial Havanese. There is another woman on this forum who has one of her chocolate puppies. We both keep in touch with Debbie. I know Debbie will not ship her puppies, but she has flown with puppies in her lap to Texas and other states. You can check out her Facebook page. Just search Colonial Havanese. Good luck in your search!


- - -
Thank you!!!!! I GREATLY appreciate you taking the time out of your day to help and even provide detail. I am going to look into that breeder ASAP. Bodie is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!

:cheer2:


----------



## smemft (Feb 22, 2017)

*So appreciated...*



KarMar said:


> I'm going to PM you with a couple things to avoid and a recommendation or two in just a bit here


- - -

Thank you!!! Your Havs are SOOOO adorable! I get re-inspired whenever I get on the forum and see all of the adorable Hav pictures. I have spend nearly a year researching, learning more about the breed, and searching for a breeder. There have been so many times that I thought that I had found a breeder, then some issue has arisen, and the cycle has repeated. It can feel discouraging sometimes. I have read on the forum that it took some people years to find a good fit with a breeder. I would rather wait and find a reputable breeder and suitable circumstances.

It has been such a roller coaster ride. I have scoured the internet and run out of resources to locate new breeders and I am not sure where to go from here. I have also contacted nearly every breeder on the AKC Marketplace website, many on the Havanese Club of America, and numerous breeders on the smaller, local Hav club websites.

I have followed some referrals to other breeders, from a few breeders who where kind enough to provide them. All dead ends thus far.

:frown2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

smemft said:


> - - -
> 
> Thank you!!! Your Havs are SOOOO adorable! I get re-inspired whenever I get on the forum and see all of the adorable Hav pictures. I have spend nearly a year researching, learning more about the breed, and searching for a breeder. There have been so many times that I thought that I had found a breeder, then some issue has arisen, and the cycle has repeated. It can feel discouraging sometimes. I have read on the forum that it took some people years to find a good fit with a breeder. I would rather wait and find a reputable breeder and suitable circumstances.
> 
> ...


Dead ends why? Because you felt there was something lacking in the breeder? Or because they didn't have puppies right now. i would MUVH prefer to identify the breeder I wanted to work with, get on a waiting list, and wait for a litter than just keep rolling the dice.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

I mean no harm in this post, I just need to be frank.

I find it very, very odd that you are not just adamant about the coat color, but the markings too. Very few Havanese have no markings at all, so even without the intense color oreference, you are really restricting yourself. Breeders understand color preference (whether they care to admit it or not, everyone has one). What they won't understand is you placing color AND markings so high on your list of priorities. I haven't seen you mention temperament, sex, etc at all. Just color and the number of dogs you want. Havanese, especially chocolates, are such a mixed bag, and that is what so many of us love about them. You can get a dog that stays the exact same color as it did when it was born, or you can end up with a diluted dog. Markings grow out, Belton ticks appear, color fades and changes quite a bit. With such a restriction before even thinking about the dog's temperament and how well suited it is for your family, you are making things incredibly difficult for yourself. What happens when that solid chocolate dog finally comes along after years, only it is nervous and scared or way too high energy for a pet only home? You wait another couple years? Honestly, one of the criteria needs to be dropped.

I wish you luck in finding a dog. You can disregard my recommendation, as the chocolates she produces have all been partis and she would be very turned off by someone with such strict aesthetic requirements.


----------



## smemft (Feb 22, 2017)

KarMar said:


> I mean no harm in this post, I just need to be frank.
> 
> I find it very, very odd that you are not just adamant about the coat color, but the markings too. Very few Havanese have no markings at all, so even without the intense color oreference, you are really restricting yourself. Breeders understand color preference (whether they care to admit it or not, everyone has one). What they won't understand is you placing color AND markings so high on your list of priorities. I haven't seen you mention temperament, sex, etc at all. Just color and the number of dogs you want. Havanese, especially chocolates, are such a mixed bag, and that is what so many of us love about them. You can get a dog that stays the exact same color as it did when it was born, or you can end up with a diluted dog. Markings grow out, Belton ticks appear, color fades and changes quite a bit. With such a restriction before even thinking about the dog's temperament and how well suited it is for your family, you are making things incredibly difficult for yourself. What happens when that solid chocolate dog finally comes along after years, only it is nervous and scared or way too high energy for a pet only home? You wait another couple years? Honestly, one of the criteria needs to be dropped.
> 
> I wish you luck in finding a dog. You can disregard my recommendation, as the chocolates she produces have all been partis and she would be very turned off by someone with such strict aesthetic requirements.


- - -

I should be lynched immediately!!!!!

>


----------

